# Does anyone keep Pika?



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

So I was watching "Wild China" when I got home yesterday and to be totally honest I was watching it for the Tibetan sand fox BUT I found myself quite enjoying watching the Pika which the fox then went on to eat. At that point I was cheering for the fox but there were LOADS of Pika and but one fox. . . and I am me but that is TOTALLY besides the point. :blush:

I was wondering does anyone keep Pika? 
I think they are totally adorable and I would love to know if there were any in the pet trade. 

Apparently there are at least three different types; 
Royle's pika (_Ochotona roylei_)
Plateau pika (_Ochotona curzoniae_) 
and
American pika (_Ochotona princeps_)

They are small members of the rabbit family so I wonder how they would do in captivity. . . 

-Elina


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Found myself wandering that the other day, they are adorable.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

I just had a quick google and they look adorable! Cute little guys, I wonder if anyone does have some? Speak up! :2thumb:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I saw them here locally at the beginning of this year...cost a limb, liver and soul though (some € 500 each heh as if)


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I think it was these that I once read about in a Durrell book as a kid. Apparently they have a mega-specialised diet of one type of plant, and he had a lot of trouble keeping them alive without access to that plant. I think anyway....I could be wrong 'cos it's quite late:blush:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

You would have to get two purely for the fact to call them 'Pika' & 'Chu' :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

